# wifi avec wpa_supplicant

## jess24

bonjour à tous

j'aimerai mettre le wifi sur mon gentoo grâce à wpa_supplicant malheureusement comme je suis débutante dans le domaine je ne comprend pas toujours tout ce qu'il est expliqué pour le configurer.

Je l'ai déjà emergé bien sur et mon prof m'a dit de rajouter dans ufed qt4 et de réemerger wpa_supplicant pour essayé d'avoir une interface graphique

Mon probleme c'est que je suis bloqué là est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider à poursuivre le cheminement??

merci beaucoup,

jess

----------

## barul

Pour avoir une interface graphique très simple à utiliser, tu peux installer wicd. Une fois que tu auras réussi à te connecter à ton réseau, les fichiers de configurations de wpa_supplicant tous prêts seront dans /var/lib/wicd/configurations/ .

----------

## xaviermiller

Adepte de la ligne de la commande et de la console, j'ai craqué pour wicd et son coté "no souci" de configuration et de souplesse.

----------

## ghoti

 *jess24 wrote:*   

> mon prof m'a dit de rajouter dans ufed qt4 et de réemerger wpa_supplicant pour essayé d'avoir une interface graphique
> 
> Mon probleme c'est que je suis bloqué là est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider à poursuivre le cheminement??

 

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Avant tout, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions du forum (voir le point "3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum ?? "  :Wink:  )

Ensuite, quel est ton problème, exactement ? 

Tu ne comprends pas ce que le prof veut dire ou bien tu bloques sur autre chose ?

A toute fins utiles, "qt4" est un "use flag", c'est-à-dire une option indiquant aux paquets qui la supportent de compiler certaines extensions reposant sur le toolkit graphique Qt4.

"ufed" est un programme semi-graphique (en ncurses) à exécuter en console et qui permet de gérer l'ensemble des "use flag" au niveau du système. Il permet donc de positionner globalement le flag qt4.

Après cela, un re-emerge de wpa_supplicant génère une interface graphique (/usr/bin/wpa_gui)

----------

